# Samuel Gawith Perfection



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

*First review: SG's Perfection*

Samuel Gawith's Perfection



> A relatively new blend developed by Samuel Gawith to satisfy the need of a local, well known pipe smoker who could not find a tobacco to suit his palate, even in London! At Samuel Gawith, we were able to meet the definitive requirements of this dedicated smoker by blending a variety of brown and bright Virginias with a touch of Latakia, steaming, flavouring with a hint of vanilla and adding a fine Turkish leaf. The verdict of the smoker : "PERFECTION"!
> 
> From the Samuel Gawith & Co. Ltd  website.


I got a little lucky today; a B&M a visit infrequently had it's remaining, (and quite limited), pipe tobbaco stock at 25% off. My luck began with a tin of Dunhill's Royal Yacht from the Lane period, not the newer Orlik offerings which have recieved some mixed reviews. They also had a couple of tins of Perfection, and since I was on a roll, I decided to get all three. Hey...3 tins at 25% off would mean I saved 75%, right??

I must have bought some older tins, because when I opened one the tobacco seemed exceptionally dry. Perfection is blended from Virginia, Latakia, and Turkish tobaccos, with a bit of a vanilla flavoring. I won't go into a play by play, but this is a milder tobacco whose flavorings aren't overpowering but seemingly remain slightly ahead of the others in the blend... not quite as appearent as MacB's Vanilla Cream, but certainly notable. One thing that really got me was the lack of bite; I'm a bit of a race-horse most of the time and can get bit on Virginias if I don't slow the heck down. Even relights with some other blends can burn my tounge for a few hours afterwords.

But after 2 back-to-back bowls, I experienced no bite and had, for me, minimal relights, (<10 matches for both bowls combined). All that was left was the white-ish ash.

I'd like to think this would be a decent cross-over from aromatics to non-aromatics since it seems to have a little of both aspects.

Your thoughts?

Now...since my luck seems to be holding up today, I'm running out to pick up some lottery tickets.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree with this review for the most part. Perfection is a pretty tasty smoke that is light on nicotene. The latakia is present but only plays a supporting role while the other flavors seem to blend together seemlessly. Not a prissy sissy smoke like some of the weakassed Lakelands..... just a good ribbon cut blend that tastes like a flavorful pipe tobacco rather than flowers and bathsoap.


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

i was at the understanding that this was supposed to have some vanilla and i just dont pick it up.


----------

